# [SOLVED] hdparm says Operation not Permitted

## 0x001A4

I tried installing hdparm but when I try # hdparm /dev/hda (for my cdrom) I get the following:

```

/dev/hda:

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument

```

and then when I try to turn on the dma, I get the following:

```

/dev/hda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

```

I have made sure that all the chipset specific settings in the kernel are on and they are.

Anyone have any suggestions?Last edited by 0x001A4 on Fri Feb 03, 2006 3:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crudh

Sorry, I have to ask: You are doing this as root, right?  :Smile: 

Otherwise are you sure you cdrom has DMA? My last CDROM (don't have one now) didn't have DMA altough it was a 40x one.

----------

## 0x001A4

I am doing this as root. As to whether or not my drive has DMA, thats a good question. I went to Sony's site and they dont even have information on my drive.

I bought it a year ago and its a DL-DVD burner.. so I would think it would have DMA?

----------

## crudh

What does:

```
dmesg | grep hda
```

give you?

And in what mode does the BIOS information screen show it as when you boot?

----------

## pandisv

Are you sure you have enabled your chipset in the kernel? If not, recompile the kernel with DMA settings and support for your chipset (which you will find with lspci).

----------

## 0x001A4

When I type "dmesg | grep hda" it says

```

hda: SONY DVD RW DW-Q28A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: ATAPI 12X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

```

I know that my motherboard uses the VIA K8T890 chipset (which isnt listed under the kernel configuration) but it says I have support for AMD and nVidia IDE and my cpu is amd.. is this wrong?

----------

## ianegg

You need the VIA82CXXX support, methinks? My chipset is K8T800, and that's what I use. Your chipset seems similar from a quick search; VT8237 southbridge here, I think your's is the same, maybe VT8237R - but that shouldn't make any difference here...

----------

## 0x001A4

That was the chipset I needed to select.

Thanks for your help everyone  :Smile: 

----------

